# Is Cutting Edge closed?



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

Most posts about CE seem to be old, but I held out hope and followed the instructions. I was informed the group was not public, and further inquiries resulted in messages like "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

As my account appears to be active, I am guessing CE is closed to further membership or closed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You may want to check your group memberships. According to this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159408 you need to be a member of the Cutting Edge group. You are not currently a member of that group.

If you read and understand the rules, we'd love for you to join.


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

That's the problem - I read the rules and then tried to follow the opt-in procedure, but a "group is not public" message came up.

As a retired video engineer I thought I might be useful...


----------



## chroma601 (Jun 7, 2010)

Waiting a bit - is the group closed to new members? I have been unable to join.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

chroma601 said:


> Waiting a bit - is the group closed to new members? I have been unable to join.


 You are in now.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Nope, not closed. A mod may be able to help more than me, but my main suggestion would be to try from a desktop or laptop. Something may not be quite right on a mobile browser to enroll.

And there we go


----------

